
Create evidence for your future Bitcoin predictions - remmelt01
https://www.markmywords.email
======
inlineint
Suggestion: add an ability to write a hash of prediction to the Bitcoin
blockchain (for a fee from the user) and the ability to see this hash
alongside the prediction on day X with the link to the corresponding
blockchain record. This way it won't be necessary to trust your website about
the fact whether the prediction was actually made on the date you claim.

------
remmelt01
any feedback is more than welcome!

